# ***NEW TRACK @ K & M ***



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

:biggrin: 
We leveled the old track Sunday night..
The new track is a " Racers Track "
Long Straight aways...
good fast doubles and triples..
You won't be jumping high..just real far and fast.
Should be great for the remainder of the point series.
I will post pictures of the completed track in a couple days.
We will be going left to right this time..
with the straightaway on the back.
Thanks alot to Jim Sheffield, James Newman, and Marvin Smith for their help!
The races should be real smooth and fast this weekend.
C-Ya at the track.
Dave


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Saweeeeeeettttttt,men i wish you guys would have called,i wanted to help!!! but anyways,i CANT WAIT to see it!!!! Sounds Fun....Paul Schulz


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yea, post up some pictures guys! Theres allmost 15000 people on this forum and a picture says a 1000 words. Think of the exposure potential!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Can't wait to see the new layout! Now if only I could keep my truck running. :rotfl:


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hmmmmm?????*

May have to lean out that baby a little for some SPEED!!!!

Wonder how far back I can *PULL THAT LEEEEEVER!?!?!*


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, I leaned her out yesterday at Woodlands Extreme R/C for some practice. Then I couldn't get traction. :headknock :rotfl: Hopefully things will be better this week. I am definately going to run it around the house a little before I head down to K&M.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

did you hear that a triple in the new layout yes.thanks jim dave james and marvin for building best best track possible for us.i know the track is going 2 b awesome.u guys rule.............travis zips


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

finished the Double - Double section last night.
now all we have left is the a few small humps and lots of rolling and watering.
The dirt was turned up all the way down to concrete.....
the new mixture is awesome..its already sticky and we haven't rolled or soaked it yet.
It's gonna be fast!!!!!!!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

Sweet Bro Please Send Some Pics .i Dying 2 C The Track...................................travis Zipps


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave c. said:


> finished the Double - Double section last night.
> now all we have left is the a few small humps and lots of rolling and watering.
> The dirt was turned up all the way down to concrete.....
> the new mixture is awesome..its already sticky and we haven't rolled or soaked it yet.
> It's gonna be fast!!!!!!!


dave call me the next time you guys are out there,i can help bro...Paul 832-527-6825


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

*pics of track*

I got some pics and video of Jim Sheffield and Brian Riccard testing the new track..

It's lots longer and really fast...mid 24 sec laps!!!!!
E-mail me if ya want the pics and video.
[email protected]


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave c. said:


> I got some pics and video of Jim Sheffield and Brian Riccard testing the new track..
> 
> It's lots longer and really fast...mid 24 sec laps!!!!!
> E-mail me if ya want the pics and video.
> [email protected]


e-mail sent.sweet....should be a fun weekend coming


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dave c. said:


> I got some pics and video of Jim Sheffield and Brian Riccard testing the new track..
> 
> It's lots longer and really fast...mid 24 sec laps!!!!!
> E-mail me if ya want the pics and video.
> [email protected]


Post em up here bro!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

I'm ready for a layout change! Who all is planning on racing Saturday?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*uh...*

I'm there!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ya know ya gotta count me in twice


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

meeeeeeeeeeeee p.s. thanks for helping me with my motor david...................................travis zipps


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Backdraft,


If you are the one that was having the clutch shimming issues, it was my pleasure.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

yep that was me


----------



## allen a (May 11, 2006)

the track is nice i think alot of people will like it 

good job


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

track looks sweet,high speed,nice smooth triple,lil double-double section. It is going to be INSANERACIN this weekend!!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big props to the people that worked on the track to get it ready.......thanks guys


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Y'all in big trouble now. I'm going to start building my new chassis this weekend and install the CR brake and CR steering kit. See y'all on the 20th.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

the new trak is SWEET!luv the triple its so smooth .everybody that helped did an awesome job way 2 go guys


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

the track is alsome. i love the triple and u cant forget about the straight, way to go u guys. u always make tha racers happy :]


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

The new track is sweet! Maybe, just maybe, someday I will get my truck to run for more than one tank of fuel, and I will actually be able to try it for myself.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Justin*

Come see me next time. I'll try and help you get 2 tanks from it.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> Come see me next time. I'll try and help you get 2 tanks from it.


HAHA LOL!!!:rotfl: Thanks Biggie, hopefully next week I will have my new motor. I hope so, because I bent the low speed needle stabbing this one with a screwdriver.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Justin, which motor do you need a carb for? I should have one for the CV. Might have one for a TR, can't remember if I gave it away already or not. I'm going to try to get there 1/2way early on Sat and get some time on the new track, we'll get your engine going.


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

*Race news*

Check this out....for early entry form and race info e-mail me!
[email protected]

25th Anniversary ​Ritch's Brew​Nitro​Challenge​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Please post some pics yall!


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

not sure this file sharing is working let me post and try this..
front page http://www.savefile.com/files/6958343
back page http://www.savefile.com/files/8656561


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


cjtamu said:


> Justin, which motor do you need a carb for? I should have one for the CV. Might have one for a TR, can't remember if I gave it away already or not. I'm going to try to get there 1/2way early on Sat and get some time on the new track, we'll get your engine going.


Thanks alot CJ, but I got it covered. I have about 10 carbs. I think I'm gonna modify a TR carb to fit my Wasp .18, then run real rich. :biggrin:


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

hmmm that looks like fun only it look like the 1/8 soprtsmen wont get anything according to the flyer


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

awards for all classes through 5th place


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Who's running what this weekend? ron and I are going to run some Stock buggy and I'm going to run my T4 in the Mod class. Donnie H is coming up, he may run his buggy in Mod too.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Im runnin stock truck. Stock buggy has kinda been dead lately i think.

Jerry


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hmmmm????*

If I get my parts for my D2 then stock buggy will make 3 classes. If not the 2. SEE! i can count!!! I'm UP for it! BRING IT even if there is only 3 of us.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm in Boston. It is 60 deg.:spineyes: I may look for an indoor track here. It is raining. Oh well.:dance:


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*oops!*

2nd thought, I run Stock buggy and that will make 4 classes. Forgot the sprint car.

I LOVE it ALL!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, Sotck buggy would have been fun if I could have gotten my car working the first 2 rounds. Finally had it good for the main but ron had to bail, but maybe we can get it going again. Mod main was fun though. Hope to be there next weekend with my GT.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude!*

The racing for me just keeps getting better and better! Great to have the competition! Bring it on!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Well, Sotck buggy would have been fun if I could have gotten my car working the first 2 rounds. Finally had it good for the main but ron had to bail, but maybe we can get it going again. Mod main was fun though. Hope to be there next weekend with my GT.


You got it good enough to finish second. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha. Yeah, the kid nipped me at the wire, what can I say? He was on fire.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> The racing for me just keeps getting better and better! Great to have the competition! Bring it on!


one day,one day,Lyn,i will get you in gas truck.ggrrrrrrr


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude!*

This set of series is alot more competitive than the last. It's alot more fun and BRING IT ON!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> You got it good enough to finish second. lol


LOL It looked like you were glitching Chris


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha. I kept jumping the pipe to get back to the kid and Jerry kept throwing me back over the pipe after I jumped it.


----------

